# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Kích thước bi cho các con trượt

## garynguyen

Em lập chủ đề này mong các cụ chia sẻ về kích thước viên bi cho các con trượt . Các con trượt từng gặp, từng đo bi...
Các cụ toàn dùng ray trượt cũ, nhiều khi thay thế bi cho nó mà không biết cỡ, hay là lỡ mất vài viên bi thì tìm cũng khó...Chủ đề cũng giúp đỡ vất vả hơn khi sửa chữa và thay thế
Cụ nào có vài block lẻ không dùng cũng quoăng lên cho các bác khác nếu cùng bi thì xin làm đồ spare. Mong các cụ ủng hộ :Cool: 

+ Em mở đầu: Bi HSR25 kích thước 4.75mm

----------

Trung Le

----------


## nhatson

> Em lập chủ đề này mong các cụ chia sẻ về kích thước viên bi cho các con trượt . Các con trượt từng gặp, từng đo bi...
> Các cụ toàn dùng ray trượt cũ, nhiều khi thay thế bi cho nó mà không biết cỡ, hay là lỡ mất vài viên bi thì tìm cũng khó...Chủ đề cũng giúp đỡ vất vả hơn khi sửa chữa và thay thế
> Cụ nào có vài block lẻ không dùng cũng quoăng lên cho các bác khác nếu cùng bi thì xin làm đồ spare. Mong các cụ ủng hộ
> 
> + Em mở đầu: Bi HSR25 kích thước 4.75mm


như em biết trong misumi, làm con trượt 1 rãnh bi , họ có 12 size bi, chọn size nào thì tùy dung sai của block và ray trượt

----------


## Gamo

Chuẩn à nha! Mình qua nhà lão Nam ròm xin xỏ vài cây SHS, hắn rút ra 1 nắm, hỏi "mày cần size bi bao nhiêu"

----------


## Trung Le

Rất ủng hộ chủ đề này của bác GÀ RY
EM XIN góp chút hình ảnh
1-bi thk(shs20) 3.50

2-bi trượt tròn fi16

----------


## baongocgl

Dạ em chào anh bên em cung cấp hàng TBI MOTION đài loan anh ạ, a cần em hỗ trợ thì  cứ alo em nhé !

----------


## anhbe58

Các anh cho em hỏi ray vuông với trục tròn thì độ bền nó như thế nào với tần suất máy hoạt động liên tục

----------


## Minh Phúc

các bác cho e hỏi kích thước bi của con trượt THK SR20 SAMICK là bao nhiu ạ? e đo bằng thước kẹp cơ thì là 3,3 ạ.

em cảm ơn!

----------


## Kedoithay

> Các anh cho em hỏi ray vuông với trục tròn thì độ bền nó như thế nào với tần suất máy hoạt động liên tục


Tiền nào của nấy bác. Ray vuông tàu nó đắt gấp đôi ray tròn. Thì chất lượng nó cũng phải hơn chứ. Còn ray 2nd ngang giá thì em chịu

----------


## Gamo

> Các anh cho em hỏi ray vuông với trục tròn thì độ bền nó như thế nào với tần suất máy hoạt động liên tục


Bác xem thử ray vuông với trục tròn bắt vào máy như thế nào? Pp nào bền hơn?

----------


## anhbe58

> Bác xem thử ray vuông với trục tròn bắt vào máy như thế nào? Pp nào bền hơn?


vâng bác, ở hcm thì em có thể mua hàng bãi ở địa chỉ nào hoặc chợ nào ạ. em cám ơn

----------

